

Ask HN: What is a useful virtual gift for a hacker? - pankratiev

I mean something like Github, Dropbox, Evernote or some hosting(Amazon, Linode) subscriptions for a year, etc.<p>What would you recommend?
======
bartonfink
My parents ask me every year what to get me for Christmas, and I tell them I
only want two things: black athletic socks and a renewal of my Netflix
membership. I can highly recommend both as a gift for a "hacker".

